

Second Life’s Oculus Rift Integration is Ready - TuxLyn
http://community.secondlife.com/t5/Tools-and-Technology/Second-Life-s-Oculus-Rift-Integration-is-Ready-for-Beta-Testers/ba-p/2544572

======
njyx
VR could kick something like second life up a lot of notches - maybe the next
FB buy?

------
onion2k
"Second Life is still going?", said everyone.

~~~
spingsprong
MMO's have a habit of lasting a long, long time. Second Life is only eleven
years old.

Everquest is fourteen years old, Ultima Online is about sixteen years old, and
Meridian 59 is about nineteen years old, and all of them are still receiving
updates.

And I think if you want to include MUDs, you can go even older than that.

